# Troop Supporters Please Read



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I received a package from CigarDoc aka Chris today.You guys can read the letter,if not let me know.(such a great letter too)
He wrote it too me but I didn't supply his unit on my own.There's something in his note that is really going to drive home what it is that compels us to do this.
Thank You Guys...

Chris,Thank You my Brother.It really choked Celeste and I up.
I will cherish Jason's Bracelet forever...


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)




----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Dave and CigarDoc,

I just wanted you to know I read this. I'll post an appropriate response later.


----------



## illinoishoosier (Aug 13, 2007)

If you don't well up a little when you read that, then I don't know...


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Very cool Dave. :tu

Chris, glad the jungle can help provide some relief from what must be a crazy life over in the sandbox. Thanks for keeping us safe :u


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks for sharing this Dave - kinda says it all for me.

.


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow- just- wow!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Very touching. Thanks for sharing David.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Man. thats a touching letter.........With that said, I guess it's time to redouble our efforts huh?:tu


----------



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

I knew this was on the way to ya. Awesome package to an awesome BOTL.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

What can you say to that?

Thank you for sharing Dave.

God Bless you and people like you Chris. 
Thank you from the Clark family.



Fishbeadtwo said:


> Man. thats a touching letter.........With that said, *I guess it's time to redouble our efforts huh*?:tu


As for the bold above just click the Fox link below to help.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

All of your guys are shining beacons, with glowing hearts, sincere thanks.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

illinoishoosier said:


> If you don't well up a little when you read that, then I don't know...


:tpd: Amen.

God bless our troops.


----------



## CigarDoc (Oct 13, 2007)

While I know that it wasn't soley Dave responsible for the supply of good smokes while I was over there, he was, as we say, the NCOIC. I actually meant to send him the flag and cert almost a year ago, but it got mixed up in my mail to my wife, and I finally unpacked and got it to him. Dave deserves more than RG, I just don't know quite what to say to express it. I hope you enjoy, Dave, and I look forward to sittin and having a stogie with you sometime soon


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

After reading that letter I sit here speechless and damn proud of our service men and women. :u


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Wow...Words really can't describe joy we bring to the troops with our cigars. Also, words cannot describe the honor we feel being protected by such dedicated people. This was a great bomb...thanks for sharing Dave.


Bao


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

Wow. That is awesome!


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

That is without a doubt the greatest bomb I have ever seen in my time here in the jungle.

Reading that letter makes me Damn proud to be an AMERICAN!!

Thanks to all of our brave service men and women that put their lives on the line to give us our freedom.


----------



## CigarDoc (Oct 13, 2007)

He deserves everything I sent and more. I would estimate that Dave and his counterparts (Newcigars, Mr. Maduro, PapaJohn, ect...) sent me the better part of 3000 smokes, cutters, magazines, snacks, and a whole bunch more while I was deployed. (I can't lie, I kept a Xikar, and about 40 smokes) I was merely a go between and the keeper of the coolidor while I was there. If everyone who got stuff from them could thank them, they would, but it would be a long thank you, so I'll do it for them. Don't thank me for my service, thank Dave and his buddies for continuing to support us so we can do our job and have a little piece of home while we are away.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

CigarDoc said:


> He deserves everything I sent and more. I would estimate that Dave and his counterparts (Newcigars, Mr. Maduro, PapaJohn, ect...) sent me the better part of 3000 smokes, cutters, magazines, snacks, and a whole bunch more while I was deployed. (I can't lie, I kept a Xikar, and about 40 smokes) I was merely a go between and the keeper of the coolidor while I was there. If everyone who got stuff from them could thank them, they would, but it would be a long thank you, so I'll do it for them. Don't thank me for my service, thank Dave and his buddies for continuing to support us so we can do our job and have a little piece of home while we are away.


Come on up Saturday the 25th,we'd love to have you here


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks to Dave, Fred, Tony, Chris, and all the rest of you generous botl's who care enough to look out for one another.
There's a whole lot of "love thy brother" here. I love it. :tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

shilala said:


> Thanks to *Dave, Fred, Tony, David, John (papajohn67), Patrick (Mr.Maduro), stitch45 and Chris*, and all the rest of you generous botl's who care enough to look out for one another.
> There's a whole lot of "love thy brother" here. I love it. :tu


Fixed that for ya. :tu


----------



## us soldier (Oct 4, 2008)

wow, im speech less, i don't know what to say. thanks for sharing that with us.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

If that letter isn't enough to keep us supporting our Troops, I don't know what is. :u


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

I can't do better than what's already been expressed, but there is one thing I find I cannot say enough: Thank you.


----------



## Gophernut (Jun 26, 2008)

Truly awesome. Thanks for everything both sides have done!


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Come on up Saturday the 25th,we'd love to have you here


Agree...amazing post and with our current economic situation the war has been put on the back burner it seems by the media and politicians. Threads such as this need to remind us all about the sacrifices so many make so we can enjoy this little hobby of ours.

Thank you Dave for posting this, and thank you to all the men and women who have served this country.


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks, Dave for sharing. That makes our entire existence at CS worth it all. What a moving and thoughtful letter.

God bless!


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Few things get me choked up but that letter hit hard, CigarDoc (and all other Service Men and Women) thank you for service, and thanks to Dave and all the others involved in the troop support.


----------



## DPD6030 (Jul 13, 2008)

Gophernut said:


> Truly awesome. Thanks for everything both sides have done!


:tpd:


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

And that is why we donate. But to read in your words truly brings it all home.
We are all so proud of you guys who have chosen to serve, anything we can do seems so little.


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Supporting our men and women is what its all about. Period:u:u:u:tu


----------



## dccraft (Apr 7, 2008)

bobarian said:


> And that is why we donate. But to read in your words truly brings it all home.
> We are all so proud of you guys who have chosen to serve, anything we can do seems so little.


My sentiments exactly. Thank all of you.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

:u:u:u


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

That's awesome! Nice way to say thanks Chris!! :tu

:u


----------



## SD Beerman (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow.......:tu


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

illinoishoosier said:


> If you don't well up a little when you read that, then I don't know...


:u:u


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you for sharing the letter with us Dave!!!:tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Thank you for sharing Dave.:tu:tu


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Totally awesome! Has me typing this through tears. All I can say. :tu


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

Brought tears to my eyes too.
I've heard of bombs like this before. A high honor.
Rush Limbaugh got one of these and he totally choked up while describing it on air. Millions of listeners were probably in tears.
Awesome, Dave.:tu
Awesome, troops.:tu:tu:tu:u:u:u:tu:tu:tu


----------



## DPD6030 (Jul 13, 2008)

dwhitacre said:


> Thank you for sharing the letter with us Dave!!!:tu


:tpd:


----------



## Kaisersozei (Feb 5, 2008)

Well done on both sides! :u


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

Touching letter... a very awesome thing CS (and others im sure) does indeed.


----------



## rsamos (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm seriously choked up now. Wonderful letter and bomb.

I'll never know how to thank you all enough for protecting our freedom. And huge props to the guys who continue to send these fine folks a touch of home and moment of quiet enjoyment.

Rest in peace SPC Cox


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

Wow. Very moving! Glad to see it's more then appreciated. 


SPC Jason N. Cox is a hero and will be remembered. My thoughts are with his family and friends.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

:tu...


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Wow that's a nice letter.....


----------

